# Is life too short?



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

You've probably heard of the saying, "life is too short". So, do you agree or disagree with this statement?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I agree.
There's too much to see and do and read and discuss and all that for 60-80 years to be enough. Especially since so much time is spent just trying to survive.


....I think about this/dying constantly.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Way too short


----------



## yummyfunnybones (Dec 2, 2013)

If you really have SA, not minor SA, but serious, it rules your life SA, than life is way too long!


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Life seems a bit too long to me, honestly.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

I want to live forever. SA or no SA, I want to live forever. So yes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know but I can never seem to sleep long enough.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Life is only too short in respects that you cannot do everything and learn all that there is in 80 years. Its impossible to experience everything in a lifetime. 

However I voted no simply because medicine and machinary has expanded our life spam greatly. What have we done to deserve an even longer life? Some people have horrible lives or are in the position where they can never do the things they want to do. why prolong this hinderence with an even longer life?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

minimized said:


>


 This is my usual reaction to people saying "life is short"...... what can you do that is longer??!

It could still be considered _too_ short though....


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

It is too long. Especially if you end up spending the last decade or so of your life rotting away in a hospital bed.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes it's short


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Life is short and sometimes difficult to tolerate, which in turn can make it seem long in some perspective.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Ya.. If it wasn't people would be less selfish and competitive maybe.


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

The answer to this question can change I guess, but as of now life to me is too long.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Life is too long .


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Yes it goes way too fast after you turn 25.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Life is waaay too long. I'm 61 and already my health(physical & mental), is severely limiting what I can do. If I stop and think about it, I have no life at all to speak of. I'm just hanging around because a couple of people would be upset if I didn't.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Depends on how you spend it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, I can't stand hearing people say this... like they're being all philosophical or something.

Shut the f*** up.

Generally speaking, I don't agree or disagree -- it's an individual thing. And personally, I don't pay any attention to this -- too short, too long, whatever, I don't really care -- it is what it is.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

missamanda said:


> I agree.
> There's too much to see and do and read and discuss and all that for 60-80 years to be enough. Especially since so much time is spent just trying to survive.
> 
> ....I think about this/dying constantly.


Agreed.

Something I hear a lot of older people say is that time passes far too quickly and it feels like only yesterday they were in their twenties. Which sounds like a cliche, but it's one I can easily believe. It's scary to think that before long I'm going to be the person saying that, if I'm lucky enough to live to old age. It's sad, because it seems to me like nobody knows what they want or what they're doing until they're about fifty, and by that time most people are saddled down with too many commitments for it to be practical to do very much about it. It makes me feel bad for how much time I waste not doing very much. I'm clueless. Youth is wasted on the young, etc.

Then again a lot of us will probably be working til we're seventy, which makes life seem a lot less short to me somehow.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

It only seems short because people waste it. If someone spent every waking moment doing something emotionally/physically stimulating they would probably feel satisfied and ready to die by the time they hit 80.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No life is too long, 30-40 years is plenty for me thanks.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

It is as long as it is so make the most of it; any thinking more than this is worthless nonsense. I cannot change it I refuse to even consider the answer.


----------



## LittleTortillaBoy (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes life is way to short.Our life clock is counting down to the end.:|


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, it is way too short. The four years in HS took forever. My 20s were fairly long. My 30s are going by too quick so I can imagine that it'll just keep on flying by the older I get. Shame we can't have eternal life.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, life is too short! I want my teenage years back.....


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Life is way too short, I'd actually like to live forever.


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

It gets longer and longer all the time. Life span of human being that is.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

It's far too long, in my opinion.
I would like to see things in the future like permanent colonies on other planets, travelling beyond our solar system and such, but I wouldn't want to be alive for the 200-300 years it'll take before we get there.
I think a sort of "Greatest Hits"/"Highlights" option for life would potentially make a 70-100 year life span quite enjoyable though.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

depends, it can seem short when you're having fun and are in good spirits. when times get tough, it can seem long.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Life is only short due to the memory focus bias

We focus on a past event, and it seems like yesterday, i think its called the telescope effect


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

I will say my 20's were too short. Feels like I just breezed through them.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Too long. Too much time to realize it's all **** and most will die unsatisfied.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't want to live forever (on Earth) but I do think that life is too short. For me, it's my fault that I've wasted so much of my life doing nothing. In general though I think there are so many things to see and do that not everyone can be fulfilled by the time they die.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

It is if you don't find a way to enjoy it.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

500 years ago, people were lucky to live past 40.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Yes, you can always decide if you want to end life early but as far as extending it you're much more limited.

I'd rather take the option of extended living, and _then_ decide whether I want to live it or end it prematurely.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

mark101 said:


> The best years of your life (20s-30s) go way too fast, 40s onwards you steadily decline both mentally and physically until you and those around you pass away.
> For myself it's been too long.


Yep. Life isn't short, just the good parts of life.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

mark101 said:


> The best years of your life (20s-30s) go way too fast


I really hope those won't be among my best years looking back.
They haven't been worth it at all, but I am worried how my 30s will be.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

No


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

If you don't live it, then yes it is.


----------

